# عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )



## rammrommm (23 يناير 2008)

*سلام لاحلى شباب بالمنتدى​*

*المرة دى انا مش هرفع ترنيمة زى كل مرة انا هرفع عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى ​*
*لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث​*




*اسمــــها​*
*+ + + عتــــــــــــاب مع اللـــــــــــــه + + +​*
*العظة دى يا جماعة من اروع العظات اللى انا شخصيا سمعتها للبابا وياريت تسمعوها كويس وتستفادوا منها زى ما انا استفادت كتير منها.​*

*للتحميل اضغط على الصـــــورة​*


​


----------



## egyptchristian (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*

حقاً يا rammrommm العظة دي من اروع العظات اللي سمعتها. الف شكر و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك. ,أتمنى ان جميع اخوتي يسمعوا هذه العظة الرائعة.


----------



## man4truth (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*

*عظة جميلة جدا 
نافعة للخطاه اللى زيي​*


----------



## Meriamty (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*



ميرسى جداااااا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 

​


----------



## rammrommm (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*



egyptchristian قال:


> حقاً يا rammrommm العظة دي من اروع العظات اللي سمعتها. الف شكر و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك. ,أتمنى ان جميع اخوتي يسمعوا هذه العظة الرائعة.




*الف الف الف شكر يا جميل على مشاركتك وردك المشجع

وياريت فعلا باقى الاعضاء يسمعوها لان هو ده هدفى ان اكتر عدد من الاعضاء يستفيدوا منها زى ما انا استفادت بالضبط​*


----------



## rammrommm (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*



man4truth قال:


> *عظة جميلة جدا
> نافعة للخطاه اللى زيي​*




*ميرسى يا جميل على ردك ونشكر المسيح انها لقيت استجابة عند احد الاعضاء​*


----------



## rammrommm (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*



Meriamty قال:


> ميرسى جداااااا
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك
> ...




*الف شكر يا جميل على مشاركتك ​*


----------



## samy adl (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*

الترنيمتين جمال شكرا لتعب محبتك وكان فيه عظه جميله ايضا ولاكن لم تنزل​


----------



## rammrommm (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*



samy adl قال:


> الترنيمتين جمال شكرا لتعب محبتك وكان فيه عظه جميله ايضا ولاكن لم تنزل​





*ميرسى يا جميل على مشاركتك

وليه العظة مش عايزة تنزل عندك جرب تانى انا لسه مجربها بنفسى وشغالة زى الفل​*


----------



## kmmmoo (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*

شكرا لك على هذه المشاركة القيمة


----------



## rammrommm (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*



kmmmoo قال:


> شكرا لك على هذه المشاركة القيمة





*ميرسى يا جميل على تعليق الرقسق​*


----------



## rammrommm (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*

*سورى الرقيق​*


----------



## rammrommm (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*



man4truth قال:


> *عظة جميلة جدا
> نافعة للخطاه اللى زيي​*




*ميرسى قوى لكلامك​*


----------



## samy adl (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*

:yaka:السلام والنعمه انا بشكرك جدا جدا على تعب محبتك وانا نزلة العظه وجميله جميله جميله جدا ومتشكر جدا على هذه الهديه العظيمه والرب يباركك:Love_Mailbox:​


----------



## rammrommm (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*



samy adl قال:


> :yaka:السلام والنعمه انا بشكرك جدا جدا على تعب محبتك وانا نزلة العظه وجميله جميله جميله جدا ومتشكر جدا على هذه الهديه العظيمه والرب يباركك:Love_Mailbox:​





*ميرسى قوى يا جميل على ردك مش عارف اقولك ايه ​*


----------



## fady_501 (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*

شكراً كتير علي الموقع الجميل دة


----------



## ميشيل كامل فهمى (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*

ايه الحلوة دى000000كلمات من الاعماق دخلت الاعماق 0000ياريت يارب تدور لى شعبك اللى تاه مع اولاد الناس 00000شكرا على هذه العظه وياريت من مزيد


----------



## rammrommm (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*



fady_501 قال:


> شكراً كتير علي الموقع الجميل دة





*الف شكر يا جميل على مشاركتك بس انا على فكرة رافع عظة مش موقع​*

:smi411:    :smi411:     :smi411:​


----------



## rammrommm (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*



ميشيل كامل فهمى قال:


> ايه الحلوة دى000000كلمات من الاعماق دخلت الاعماق 0000ياريت يارب تدور لى شعبك اللى تاه مع اولاد الناس 00000شكرا على هذه العظه وياريت من مزيد




*الف شكر يا جميل على مشاركتك ونشكر ربنا ان العظة لقيت صدى عندك​*


----------



## rammrommm (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*

*يا جماعة انا اسف بجد العظة دة اسمها ((( حوار مع الله )))وليست عتاب مع الله وان شاء الله بحاول فى الفترة دى انى اجبلكم الجزى التانى بتاعها وهو باسم ((( التخلى ))) وفيها كل الردود عن اسئلتكم بالنسبة للجزى الاول​**ان شاء الله فى اقرب وقت هرفعها للمنتدى​*


----------



## rammrommm (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*



egyptchristian قال:


> حقاً يا rammrommm العظة دي من اروع العظات اللي سمعتها. الف شكر و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك. ,أتمنى ان جميع اخوتي يسمعوا هذه العظة الرائعة.





*نشكر المسيح انها لقيت قبول عندك​*


----------



## romay8973 (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*

الف الف الف شكر يا جميل


----------



## the servant (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*

الله تسلم ايدك اخونا العزيز فعلا وعظة رائعة وبتمس القلب


----------



## rammrommm (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*



romay8973 قال:


> الف الف الف شكر يا جميل





*الف الف الف ميرسى يا جميل​*


----------



## rammrommm (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*



frai قال:


> الله تسلم ايدك اخونا العزيز فعلا وعظة رائعة وبتمس القلب





*الف شكر على مشاركتك وردك الجميل وارجو انها فعلا تكون عجبتك​*


----------



## الوداعة (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*



rammrommm قال:


> *الف الف الف شكر يا جميل على مشاركتك وردك المشجع
> 
> وياريت فعلا باقى الاعضاء يسمعوها لان هو ده هدفى ان اكتر عدد من الاعضاء يستفيدوا منها زى ما انا استفادت بالضبط​*​






​


----------



## rammrommm (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*

*...........  MERCI  ...........​*


----------



## rammrommm (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*



samy adl قال:


> :yaka:السلام والنعمه انا بشكرك جدا جدا على تعب محبتك وانا نزلة العظه وجميله جميله جميله جدا ومتشكر جدا على هذه الهديه العظيمه والرب يباركك:Love_Mailbox:​




*ربنا يخليك يا جميل على كلامك المشجع ده​*


----------



## rammrommm (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*



ميشيل كامل فهمى قال:


> ايه الحلوة دى000000كلمات من الاعماق دخلت الاعماق 0000ياريت يارب تدور لى شعبك اللى تاه مع اولاد الناس 00000شكرا على هذه العظه وياريت من مزيد




*ايه الكلام الحلو ده كله يا جميل طيب سيبلى شوية ارد بيهم عليك​*


----------



## rammrommm (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*



samy adl قال:


> :yaka:السلام والنعمه انا بشكرك جدا جدا على تعب محبتك وانا نزلة العظه وجميله جميله جميله جدا ومتشكر جدا على هذه الهديه العظيمه والرب يباركك:Love_Mailbox:​




*ميرسى يا جميل​*


----------



## rammrommm (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*

*يا جماعة العظة فعلا هايلة وناس كتير شفوها من غير ما يسيبوا تعليق 
ده ينفع برضه​*


----------



## rammrommm (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*

*جارى رفع الجزى التانى منها​*


----------



## مكرم سعد سعد (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*

عظة جميلة جدا 
نافعة للخطاه اللى زيي


----------



## rammrommm (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*



مكرم سعد سعد قال:


> عظة جميلة جدا
> نافعة للخطاه اللى زيي



*ميرسى يا جميل على ردك ومشاركتك​*


----------



## candy shop (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*

فعلا عظه رائعه جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

شكرااااااااااااا لتعبك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## rammrommm (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> فعلا عظه رائعه جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> شكرااااااااااااا لتعبك
> 
> ربنا يباركك​




*ميرسى كتير لردك العسل ده يا جميل

ونشكر ربنا انها عجبتك​*


----------



## rammrommm (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*

*ربنا يعوض تعب كل من شارك فى الموضوع​*


----------



## سليم عزيز بشاى (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*

العظة دى فعلا معزية جدا الرب يعوضكم فى فردوس النعيم وشكرا سليم عزيز


----------



## rammrommm (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*



سليم عزيز بشاى قال:


> العظة دى فعلا معزية جدا الرب يعوضكم فى فردوس النعيم وشكرا سليم عزيز




*ميرسى يا جميل على مشاركتك وردك لجميل​*


----------



## reiro (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*

ربنا يعوضك بجد الوعظة رائععععععععععة


----------



## rammrommm (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*



reiro قال:


> ربنا يعوضك بجد الوعظة رائععععععععععة





*ميرسى يا جميل على مشاركتك ​*


----------



## كوك (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*

مررررررررررررررسى اوى


----------



## rammrommm (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*

*العفو يا غالى​*
*ميرسى على مرورك ومشاركتك​*


----------



## بنت الفادى (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*

البابا شنودة رهيب جدا 
كل عظاته روعه
وانا بدور على عظه
من لى فى السماء ومعك لا اريد شيا ياربت لو عند حد
يحطها فىالمنتدى
وربنا يعوضكم​​


----------



## rammrommm (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*



بنت الفادى قال:


> البابا شنودة رهيب جدا
> كل عظاته روعه
> وانا بدور على عظه
> من لى فى السماء ومعك لا اريد شيا ياربت لو عند حد
> ...




*ميرسى يا جميل على مرورك ومشاركتك

وتحت امرك بالنسبة لطلبك بس لو تقوليلوا هما اتقالوا سنة كام​*


----------



## rammrommm (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*

*(   R   )​*


----------



## rammrommm (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*

*(R)​*


----------



## mk1611 (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*

شكرا لتعبك ربنا يعوضك


----------



## rammrommm (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*



mk1611 قال:


> شكرا لتعبك ربنا يعوضك




*ميرسى يا جميل على مرورك ومشاركتك​*


----------



## dr_romio_1980 (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*

يا ريت حد يجيب لى ترانيم للشماس ضياء صبرى وبالذات ترانيم العذراء و القيامة على فكرة العظة دة كان نفسى فيها من زمان فعلا ميرسى


----------



## dr_romio_1980 (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*

عايز ترانيم العذراء والقيامة للشماس ضياء صبرى


----------



## rammrommm (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*



dr_romio_1980 قال:


> عايز ترانيم العذراء والقيامة للشماس ضياء صبرى




*حاضر هحاول ارفعهوملك فى اقرب وقت​*


----------



## mmm12345 (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rammrommm (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*



mmm12345 قال:


> thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx




*,,,,,,,, MERCI ,,,,,,,,,,,​*


----------



## rammrommm (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*

*MERCI​*


----------



## rammrommm (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*

*R​*


----------



## يوسف غالى (7 مايو 2008)

*ربنا يبارك فى تعب محبتك 
وقلبك المحب ويعوضك فى اوروشليم 
السمائية شكرا للتأمل الروووعة*


----------



## FadyCoder (14 مايو 2008)

صباح الخير ,,

الترنيمة منقولة من الموضوع ده
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39092

انا حبيت بس ارفعها على موقع جوبتوس عشان الناس تبدأ تجرب الموقع و ترفع عليه الترانيم ..
http://www.goptos.com/download.php?file=735Elbaba.wma

مع السلامة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*

*صبااااااااااح النور يا فادى 

شكرااااااااااا لتعبك وجارى التحميل *​


----------



## FadyCoder (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*

يارب الموقع يعجبك يا مرمر و التحميل يكون سريع ..


----------



## kmaxi (14 مايو 2008)

Really nice one, thank you so much


----------



## rammrommm (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*



يوسف غالى قال:


> *ربنا يبارك فى تعب محبتك
> وقلبك المحب ويعوضك فى اوروشليم
> السمائية شكرا للتأمل الروووعة*




*ايه يا باشا الرد الشيك ده 
ميرسى يا جميل على مرورك ومشاركتك قوى​*


----------



## rammrommm (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*

*يا نجم ميرسى على رفعك العظة على موقع رفع تانى

على فكرة انا صاحب الموضوع الاول 

وميرسى على مجهودك ويارب كل الاعضاء يستفيدوا بيها​*


----------



## rammrommm (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*

*ميرسى لكل من شارك فى الموضوع 

وكل سنة وانتوا طيبيين​*


----------



## rammrommm (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*

*r​*


----------



## هانى جورج (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عظة شديدة قوى قوى قوى للبابا اسمها ( عتـــاب مع اللـــه )*

شكرا على الوعظات الجميلة الرب يبارك ويعوض كل من لة تعب المحبة


----------

